# Bernstein NYPO Rite of Spring?



## World Violist

Anybody know how I can get a CD copy without paying an arm and a leg?


----------



## david johnson

i only found vinyl in my search -

http://www.amazon.com/Stravinsky-Sa...r_1_18?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1257671217&sr=1-18

try these guys -

http://www.haydnhouse.com/home.htm


----------



## World Violist

I'll look more into that "haydn house" website soon; it would be really great if they had a proper search engine in it!


----------



## bongos

*try ArkivMusic *

they either have it or will make it for you  WOOPS..... on second look they seem to have the Original jacket Collection for $99


----------



## bassClef

I have it as part of the Bernstein "Original Jacket Collection" - a 10-CD box set. Picked it up on ebay for a good deal. There's one on now with a buy it now price of £28.


----------



## World Violist

bassClef said:


> I have it as part of the Bernstein "Original Jacket Collection" - a 10-CD box set. Picked it up on ebay for a good deal. There's one on now with a buy it now price of £28.


Yeah, I noticed the Jacket Collection, I just don't really want to be forced into getting all the rest of the stuff in it. I dunno, I'm just picky that way.


----------



## bassClef

World Violist said:


> Yeah, I noticed the Jacket Collection, I just don't really want to be forced into getting all the rest of the stuff in it. I dunno, I'm just picky that way.


True enough there's not much else in there I listen to often.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Is this the performance that made Stravinsky say "Wow!"


----------



## bassClef

Salieri=Innocent said:


> Is this the performance that made Stravinsky say "Wow!"


That's the one. Even though the recording is from 1958 the dynamics of the performance rate well up there amongst the best available now.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

bassClef said:


> That's the one. Even though the recording is from 1958 the dynamics of the performance rate well up there amongst the best available now.


I need to get it then. Most people overlook recordings from the 50's, but I own several Living Stereo albums that stand up to modern recordings.


----------



## bassClef

Any fan of the Rite needs a copy of this, agreed. Shame it's not more readily available. But that does make it more cherishable if you have it


----------



## World Violist

I think RCA are mostly stupid for what they left out of their catalog... Not only Bernstein's old Rite, but Levine's Mahler recordings, which are among the best I've ever heard so far, are also out of print.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

World Violist said:


> I think RCA are mostly stupid for what they left out of their catalog... Not only Bernstein's old Rite, but Levine's Mahler recordings, which are among the best I've ever heard so far, are also out of print.


James is a king of Mahler. And he is a pioneer in the fight for better dynamic range. His latest BSO recordings are legendary. I hope he does the Mahler 6th with them.


----------



## david johnson

World Violist said:


> I think RCA are mostly stupid for what they left out of their catalog... Not only Bernstein's old Rite, but Levine's Mahler recordings, which are among the best I've ever heard so far, are also out of print.


the bernstein was on columbia records.


----------



## World Violist

Salieri=Innocent said:


> James is a king of Mahler. And he is a pioneer in the fight for better dynamic range. His latest BSO recordings are legendary. I hope he does the Mahler 6th with them.


He did do a Mahler 6; it's one of those downloadable-only things.



david johnson said:


> the bernstein was on columbia records.


Oh, ok. I saw "Living Stereo" and assumed it was RCA. My mistake. Well then, I suppose I'm lashing out at record companies in general then...


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

World Violist said:


> He did do a Mahler 6; it's one of those downloadable-only things.


Oh, that is great. I listened to his recording of Daphnis Et Chloe and have never heard anything that can touch it. I used to think of Levine as more of an up-beat Mozart conductor, but he proved that he could rattle the house with his Holst Planets cd. I heard him say at a BSO conference that if the downloads did good, he would release them as cds.


----------



## World Violist

Salieri=Innocent said:


> Oh, that is great. I listened to his recording of Daphnis Et Chloe and have never heard anything that can touch it. I used to think of Levine as more of an up-beat Mozart conductor, but he proved that he could rattle the house with his Holst Planets cd. I heard him say at a BSO conference that if the downloads did good, he would release them as cds.


Oh, that's great!


----------



## christmashtn

*Accidental Issue:*

Not too many are aware, but when Sony Classical reissued Lenny's later 70's London Symphony Orchestra "Rite" on their Bernstein Century CD series some years back, it actually was the NY Phil. performance on the very earliest pressings. The mistake was audibly noticed by collectors practically overnight, and Sony quickly got the message that someone erred somewhere. They immediately ordered a corrected version which hit the streets not too long after. Unfortunately there is no way of physically determining if you have the error CD if its in your hand. It's all in the listening. It really should have been the earlier NY Phil performance that they should have reissued. The NY Phil performance did turn up on Sony's previous Bernstein Royal edition, which was in print for about 3-4 years in the late 80's-early 90's thereabouts. Yes, when that CD turns up on ebay or amazon, it is usually an arm and a leg for the asking. But I'd say if you put it in your ebay search engine or amazon want list, you might get lucky eventually with a fair price.


----------



## christmashtn

*Benstein NY Phil. "Rite" CD On Amazon Inexpensively Now.*

There are currently six used copies of Bernstein's NY Phil. "Rite" on amazon right now. Just type in Bernstein Stravinsky in the amazon search engine under classical music. You will see volume 86 of the Bernstein Royal Edition. This is the CD you want! You don't want the Bernstein Century CD, which contains the later LSO version.


----------



## christmashtn

When you go to amazon. This 86th volume of the Royal Edition should be the sixth CD pictured, starting as low as $6.95 for the first of six used copies. The first CD posted and The Benstein Century CD also posted are clones of one another. Both contain Bernstein's later version of "Rite" with the LSO.


----------



## Vaneyes

I found that "Rite" as a pristine LP. I'll transfer it one day.

As CD, it's only been in Royal and Original Box.


----------



## qualityaudio

Rhapsody has two releases of Rite paired with the Firebird that I assume are of the same performance: one on CBS Masterworks "Expanded Edition", and one from Sony Classical's "Bernstein Century" series. The album covers indicate that this is the 1919 edition of Rite, and have both LSO and NYPO listed as the orchestras, but Rhapsody doesn't tell me which is playing on each work. Does anyone know if this is the 1957 performance? If the photo of Bernstein on the cover is from the time of the recording, I would think not.


----------



## qualityaudio

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> I need to get it then. Most people overlook recordings from the 50's, but I own several Living Stereo albums that stand up to modern recordings.


That was a great time for classical music in the US with many cities having excellent orchestras (Detroit, Minneapolis, etc.) . I highly recommend anything from that era on the *Everest *label. They pioneered the use of multichannel recording of classical music and the 20-bit digital releases are stunning to say the least! *Mercury's* "Living Presence" series used the same equipment purchased after Everest went OOB. "The Firebird" by Antal Dorati conducting the LSO is worth looking for.


----------



## World Violist

qualityaudio said:


> Rhapsody has two releases of Rite paired with the Firebird that I assume are of the same performance: one on CBS Masterworks "Expanded Edition", and one from Sony Classical's "Bernstein Century" series. The album covers indicate that this is the 1919 edition of Rite, and have both LSO and NYPO listed as the orchestras, but Rhapsody doesn't tell me which is playing on each work. Does anyone know if this is the 1957 performance? If the photo of Bernstein on the cover is from the time of the recording, I would think not.


The Rite is with the LSO, and is generally thought to be a drop from his earlier recording in New York.


----------



## afterpostjack

Is this the recording which is excerpted in Carl Sagan's "cosmos"? Because that version sounded to me like the best, by far (at least the small excerpt from the sacrificial dance) of those that I've heard.


----------

